# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Τοποθέτηση μαγνητικών παγίδων

## picdev

Καλησπέρα και πάλι  :Rolleyes: 
το τελευταίο καιρό κάνω πολλές ερωτήσεις πάνω στο θέμα του συναγερμού, αφού θέλω να θωρακίσω καλύτερα ένα υπάρχον σύστημα συναγερμού
αλλα το ταμείο είναι μείον :Sad: 

Στο σπίτι δεν υπάρχει καλωδίωση για παγίδες στα παράθυρα και πόρτες αλλά υπάρχουν μόνο ραντάρ,περισεύουν 2 ζώνες,
αλλά επειδή είναι οικονομική λύση αποφάσισα να περάσω ένα πλαστικό κανάλι πάνω απο το σοβατεπί και να βάλω παγίδες σε όλες τις πόρτες παράθυρα μπαλκονόπορτες.(είναι όλα επάλληλα εκτός απο 2 πόρτες)
Θεωρητικά ξέρω πως θα γίνει η σύνδεση σε σειρά, αλλά πρακτικά τι καλώδιο θα χρειαστώ? πως θα γίνει η σύνδεση? υπάρχουν ειδικές κλέμες? 
ή κόβω το καλώδιο στο σημείο που θα μπει η παγίδα και κάνω τις κολλήσεις?
Υπάρχει κάποιο μειονέκτημα που το κανάλι θα φένεται?
Τι παγίδες προτείνετε? έχω δει ότι υπάρχουν και χονευτές
πειράζει στα επάλληλα παράθυρα να βάλω τις παγίδες στο κάτω μέρος?

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια

----------


## manolena

Αγαπητέ *meandjerrygr* θεωρώ πως το υπόμνημα του GeorgeVita 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55104

έχει εξαιρετικές πληροφορίες αν όχι για όλα τα ερωτήματά σου, τουλάχιστον για πολλά απο αυτά. Το θεωρώ ένα πλήρως καταρτισμένο οδηγό για εγκαταστάσεις.
Σε δική μου εγκατάσταση θα τοποθετούσα ένα καλώδιο 2 ζευγών, με τις συνδέσεις -αν με παίρνει- κολλητές και προστατευμένες με σωλήνα σε (μικρή διατομή) θερμοσυρρικνούμενης πολυολεφίνης. Αν δεν ενοχλεί εσένα οπτικά, νομίζω πως να φαίνεται το κανάλι, δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία, αρκεί να φροντίσεις να ενισχύσεις το αυτοκόλλητό του, γιατί συνήθως είναι κακής ποιότητας και με το χρόνο καταστρέφεται, "κρεμώντας" όλη την εγκατάσταση. Άλλη λύση στήριξης είναι η θερμόκολλα σιλικόνης, αλλά αν ο χώρος σου πιάνει υψηλές θερμοκρασίες το καλοκαίρι, θα έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Τέλος, τα ρόκα σε τέτοια διάσταση, μπορούν να είναι η τελευταία σου επιλογή.

Σε ό,τι αφορά τα μαγνητικά, μπορείς να διαλέξεις κάποια στο χρώμα των κουφωμάτων, τα οποία μπορεί να είναι αυτοκόλλητα, ή να διαθέτουν μικρές τρύπες για στήριξη με λαμαρινόβιδα. Και εδώ, νομίζω οτι είναι και θέμα οπτικού αποτελέσματος. Δεν έχω υπ' όψιν κάτι συγκεκριμένο σε αισθητήρα, αλλά ο μαγνήτης του μπορεί να είναι σχετικά δυνατός για να εξασφαλίζεις σωστή λειτουργία του reed. Με σχετική ρύθμιση της απόστασης μεταξύ τους, πετυχαίνεις και την "υστέρηση" (απόσταση στην οποία ενεργοποιείται το reed του μαγνητικού) στο άνοιγμα-κλείσιμο του επάλληλου κουφώματος. Τα χωνευτά μαγνητικά, έχουν εφαρμογή κυρίως σε ξύλινα κουφώματα, για αυτό και θα τα συναντήσεις σε παρελκόμενα συστημάτων αμερικανικής κυρίως προέλευσης.

Το να τα τοποθετήσεις στο κάτω μέρος των κουφωμάτων, έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν είναι και τόσο πρακτικό γιατί είναι πιο προσιτά σε αντικείμενα π.χ. που θα μπορούσαν να τα βλάψουν (σκούπα, αν το κούφωμα είναι πόρτα).

Νομίζω πάντως, πως θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι καλοί συνομιλητές εδώ με πιο καλές συμβουλές για να ακολουθήσεις...

----------


## picdev

το έχω διαβάσει το συγκεκριμένο απο τη πρώτη μέρα που το έγραφε ο goergeVita και πράγματι πρέπει να μπει σε βιβλίο,
όσο για τις παγίδες , ο συναγερμός μου είναι ένας παλιός sigma 15χρόνια κοντά, διάβασα το manual εγκατάστασης
(mc08 ) 
για NC μαγνητικές επάφές λέει μόνο για τερματική αντίσταση 2,2k,
θέλω μία πρόταση για το καλώδιο, (λογικά 2κλωνο θωρακισμένο) η το καλώδιο θα είναι αρκετά μέτρα 10μ λέω , τι πάχος να έχει?
τι μάρκα να επιλέξω
να κάνω τις συνδέσεις των επαφών με κολλητήρι ? στο σημείο της σύνδεσης τι να βάλω?
και γενικά αν υπάρχει κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξω

----------


## picdev

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! πολύ καλές οι συμβουλές σου,
το κανάλι λέω να το βιδώσω με ούπα σε μερικά σημεία, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα το άφηνα με το κόλα που έχει.
τα μαγνητάκια επίσης θα τα βιδώσω

_θερμοσυρρικνούμενης πολυολεφίνης_... τι είναι αυτό?
είναι ένα κάλυμμα που όταν το ζεσταίνει κολλάει πάνω στις συνδέσεις ή στο γυμνό καλώδιο?

.... 
όσο για τη τοποθέτηση της επαφής στο κάτώ μέρος του κουφώματος το λέω για τα παράθυρα,
και όχι για τη μπαλκονόπορτα, εκεί σίγουρα θα τα βάλω στο πάνω μέρος.

----------


## navar

> _θερμοσυρρικνούμενης πολυολεφίνης_... τι είναι αυτό?
> είναι ένα κάλυμμα που όταν το ζεσταίνει κολλάει πάνω στις συνδέσεις ή στο γυμνό καλώδιο?



είναι το λεγόμενο στην πιάτσα θερμοσυστελόμενο ή ακόμα και μακαρόνι :P
σκέψου οτι ειναι ενα καλαμάκι πλαστικό που μόλις το ζεσταίνεις μαζέυει και παίρνει το σχήμα του καλωδίου , 
αντί να βάλεις μονωτική ας πούμε στην ένωση βάζεις αυτό

----------

manolena (03-08-11)

----------


## manolena

> ...για NC μαγνητικές επάφές λέει μόνο για τερματική αντίσταση 2,2k,
> θέλω μία πρόταση για το καλώδιο, (λογικά 2κλωνο θωρακισμένο) η το καλώδιο θα είναι αρκετά μέτρα 10μ λέω , τι πάχος να έχει?...



Ζητώντας ένα απλού ζεύγους μικρής διατομής καλώδιο σε ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών, σίγουρα θα βρείς κάτι. Εγώ σε όσους συναγερμούς έχω βάλει, χρησιμοποίησα για τα μαγνητικά καλώδιο απλό χωρίς θωράκιση, 2 ζευγών, μικρής διατομής. Εταιρείες κατασκευής καλωδίων υπάρχουν πολλές, (π.χ. ΜΑΒΙΚΑΛ) και δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα να βρείς αυτό που θές.

Τις συνδέσεις μου τις έκανα πάντα με κόλληση και μόνωση με μακαρόνι μονό και διπλό απο πάνω για σιγουριά στην μόνωση. Φρόντισε η μάτιση να είναι υπολογισμένη σε μήκος σωστά για να μην κάνεις βρόγχους το περισσευούμενο.

----------


## picdev

manolena όταν λές να μην κάνει βρόγχους το καλώδιο?

μια λεπτομέρεια, περνάει το κεντρικό καλώδιο στο σοβαντεπί, και φτάνει κάτω απο το παραθύρο, τότε κόβω σε εκείνο το σημείο
τον έναν μόνο κλώνο και τον ενώνω με την επαφή με ένα δεύτερο καλώδιο? είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο για να μην κόψω το καλώδιο της επιστροφής?

χίλια ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις συμβουλές σας!

----------


## manolena

> manolena όταν λές να μην κάνει βρόγχους το καλώδιο?
> 
> χίλια ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις συμβουλές σας!



Εννοώ να μην κάνεις βόλτες το καλώδιο στο σημείο της ένωσης αν σου βγεί μεγαλύτερο. Δυο φορές μέτρα και μια κόψε!

----------


## nikknikk4

ο *meandjerrygr* εχει δει το *πολυ καλο* υπόμνημα του GeorgeVita και εχει κανει και τα post 
#3 #5 #7 #11 εκει

προτεινω καλωδιο *3* ζευγη *θωρακισμενο* και οχι 2 (μπορει να χρειασστει κατι περισσοτερο μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα και η καινουργια εγκατασταση να ειναι δυσκολη).
πχ.
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=3372

τα μαγνητικα να ειναι με στηριξη βιδας για να αποφυγεις τυχαιους συναγερμους επειδη ξεκολλησε καποια επαφη και επεσε κατω

εαν δεν βαριεσαι χρησιμοποιησε και το κολλητηρι

----------


## ggr

Κι εγω θα σου προτεινα καλωδιο 4 πολικο αντι για 2 πολικο ετσι ωστε να μοιρασεις τις παγιδες σε περισσοτερες απο μια ζωνες εφ οσον υπαρχουν ελευθερες στο κεντρο σου.

----------


## nikknikk4

τι εννοεις 4 πολικο ?

oσo για τις ζωνες στο post #1 λεει οτι του 
περισεύουν μονο 2 ζώνες

----------


## manolena

> ...μια λεπτομέρεια, περνάει το κεντρικό καλώδιο στο σοβαντεπί, και φτάνει κάτω απο το παραθύρο, τότε κόβω σε εκείνο το σημείο
> τον έναν μόνο κλώνο και τον ενώνω με την επαφή με ένα δεύτερο καλώδιο? είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο για να μην κόψω το καλώδιο της επιστροφής?...



Εμ, δεν σε προλαβαίνω!!! Πας και τα χώνεις και τα βλέπω μετά!!!

Απο ότι καταλαβαίνω, το καλώδιο το τρέχεις απο το πάτωμα και όχι στο ταβάνι. Αν είναι έτσι, δικαιολογείται να θέλεις την παγίδα στο κάτω μέρος του παραθύρου. Μπορείς το καλώδιο να το φέρεις ακριβώς εκεί που θα βάλεις το μαγνητικό, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνεις μάτιση με άλλο κομμάτι. Απο εκεί θα συνεχίσεις στο μαγνητικό του επόμενου φύλλου του επάλληλου με δεύτερο κομμάτι. Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει, γιατί δεν μπορείς να τραβήξεις τη λάσκα του ενός εμβόλου του καλωδίου, να κάνεις τη σύνδεση σε σειρά και να προχωρήσεις στην επόμενη.

----------


## manolena

> τι εννοεις 4 πολικο ?
> 
> oσo για τις ζωνες στο post #1 λεει οτι του 
> περισεύουν μονο 2 ζώνες



2 ζευγών εννοεί.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Κι εγω θα σου προτεινα καλωδιο 4 πολικο αντι για *2 πολικο* ετσι ωστε να μοιρασεις τις παγιδες σε περισσοτερες απο μια ζωνες εφ οσον υπαρχουν ελευθερες στο κεντρο σου.



και στο 2 πολικο τι εννοει ?

ασ περιμενουμε απαντηση απο τον ιδιο

----------


## manolena

> και στο 2 πολικο τι εννοει ?
> 
> ασ περιμενουμε απαντηση απο τον ιδιο



Πολύ καλά! Εμένα θα μου επιτρέψετε να πάω να δώ τα γυρίσματα του Rocky XV γιατί αύριο δεν θα έχουμε ξυπνημό! Αναμένω με ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## sv4lqcnik

καναλακι αυτοκολητο με ενδιαμεσα καρφακια ψιλα = αθανατο μονο σπασμενο βγαινει ,
οσο για τις δυο περισευουμενες ζωνες = μια ζωνη παντζουρια και μια ζωνη μπαλκονοπορτες για ευνοητους καλοκαιρινους λογους . οσο για τις μαγνητικες επαφες καλυφθηκε παραπανω βιδα και παλι βιδα και καλωδιο μην τσιγκουνευεσαι το καναλι θα το βαλεις που θα το βαλεις 4 ζευγγων καλωδιο συναγερμου ανετα και οπου χρειαζεται σιλικονη για υδραυλικα και τελος παμε γι αλλα αλο οροφο εχει να καλυψουμε αν ειναι ερχομαι τωρα που δεν εχει δουλεια , μου λειπει ενα ταξιδακι ετσι για να δω και τον καλο μου φιλο τον μανο (γιατι δεν βλεπω τον μοαμεθ να παει στο βουνο  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:   )

----------


## manolena

> ...μου λειπει ενα ταξιδακι ετσι για να δω και τον καλο μου φιλο τον μανο (γιατι δεν βλεπω τον μοαμεθ να παει στο βουνο   )...



...ναι, αλλά ο Μωάμεθ λέει να πάει μια βόλτα κατά τη Χαλκιδική και μάλλον θα περάσει και απο Λάρισα στο έλα. Άμα έχεις και τίποτα καλό τσίπουρο, καλά θα περάσουμε. Μόνο να βρώ το δρόμο μετά να πάω σπίτι...

----------


## picdev

τελικά θα βάλω καλώδιο 6κλωνο, βλέπω τα μαγαζιά έχουν το ΒΙΟΚΑΛ, αλλά βλέπω έχει με διατομή 4 Χ 0,22mm +2 Χ 0,55μμ
και σκέτο 6 Χ 0,22mm , η μεγαλύτερη διατομή που μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει σε τροφοδοσία ίσως?

............
Να πώ την αλήθεια χτες διάβασα ένα κείμενο για το πως μπορείς να απενεργοποιήσεις το συναγερμό (παλιό βέβαια),
οι αντιστάσεις παράλληλα στις παγίδες κανονικά είναι απαραίτητες και τα καλώδια δεν πρέπει να φαίνονται,
χτες ήμουν σε ένα σπίτι και είδα μια καταπληκτική εγκατάσταση , είχε κάτι παγίδες πολύ μικρές ίσα ίσα φαινόντουσαν,για καλώδια ούτε λόγος,
βέβαια η εγκατάσταση για τα καλώδια ήταν μελετημένη πριν φτιαχτεί το σπίτι.
Πάντως το συμπέρασμα απο αυτά που διάβασα είναι να προσέχουμε ποιον βάζουμε στο σπίτι μας, απο μάστορες ,καθαρίστριες κτλ

----------


## manolena

Το 6 x 0,22 τοποθετείται για γραμμές πληκτρολογίου-πίνακα ελέγχου και για πιο παλιά συστήματα. Το 4 x 0,22 συνήθως για μαγνητικά και το 4 x 0,22 + 2 x 0,55 για PIR και εξωτερικές σειρήνες (τα +2 x 0,55 είναι οι τροφοδοσίες, το ένα ζεύγος το σήμα ενεργοποίησης και το άλλο ζεύγος το tamper).

----------


## picdev

το 6κλονο το θέλω γιατί στο μέλλον μπορεί να προσθέσω ένα εξωτερικό ραντάρ, βέβαια θέλω να αφίσω χώρο στο κανάλι για άλλο ένα καλώδιο.

Μια άλλη ερώτηση,έχω μία μικρή βεράντα που είναι ημιυπαίθριος αλλά δεν είναι κλειστή , δεν βρέχεται και δεν την βλέπει ο ήλιος,
θα μπορούσα να βάλω ένα ραντάρ εσωτερικού χώρου τύπου κουρτίνας? βλέπω οτι τα εσωτερικού χώρου είναι αρκετά φτηνά ακόμα και αυτά 
που είναι και μικροκομματικά μαζί

----------


## manolena

> Μια άλλη ερώτηση,έχω μία μικρή βεράντα που είναι ημιυπαίθριος αλλά δεν είναι κλειστή , δεν βρέχεται και δεν την βλέπει ο ήλιος,
> θα μπορούσα να βάλω ένα ραντάρ εσωτερικού χώρου τύπου κουρτίνας? βλέπω οτι τα εσωτερικού χώρου είναι αρκετά φτηνά ακόμα και αυτά 
> που είναι και μικροκομματικά μαζί



Οι πυροηλεκτρικοί ανιχνευτές (PIR sensors ή στη "μαλλιαρή" ραντάρ*) έχουν σχεδιαστεί να λειτουργούν με τη βοήθεια ενός κατόπτρου fresnel που εστιάζει στην επιφάνεια του αισθητήρα την υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία του στόχου

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fresnel_lens

Η εκπεμπόμενη υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία απο έναν ζώντα οργανισμό που πέφτει πάνω στον αισθητήρα, υπόκειται σε μεταβολές στην ποσότητα και την ισχύ της λόγω της διαφοράς θερμοκρασίας του αέρα που παρεμβάλλεται, αλλά και της πυκνότητάς του. Σε κλειστό χώρο, οι μεταβολές αυτές είναι ανεπαίσθητες και ισοφαρίζονται με την εργοστασιακή "αναισθησία" που έχει δοθεί στον ανιχνευτή. Αν αυτός τοποθετηθεί σε εξωτερικό χώρο, όπως καταλαβαίνεις οι παράμετροι αυτές έχουν δραματικά μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις που σίγουρα θα δίνουν "ψεύτικους" συναγερμούς. Κανένας κατασκευαστής δεν προτείνει κάτι τέτοιo. Είναι προτιμότερο να τοποθετήσεις ένα ζευγάρι IR beam barrier σαν κι αυτό: 

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/356385195/200m_outdoor_detecting_infrared_beam_barrier.html

που θα ανιχνεύσει οτιδήποτε προσπαθήσει να περάσει μια ασφαλή απόσταση απο εσένα ή το χώρο που προστατεύεις και που είναι σχεδιασμένο να λειτουργεί σε εξωτερικό περιβάλλον.

Τα μικροκομματικά που αναφέρεις, τι ακριβώς είναι;


*ραντάρ: η σχέση με την αρχική ονομασία *RA*diation *D*etection *A*nd *R*anging, ήτοι εντοπισμός και παρακολούθηση δι' ακτινοβολίας, είναι η μισή, διότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει ranging, να βρεί απόλυτη απόσταση απο το ανιχνευθέν αντικείμενο δηλαδή.

----------


## picdev

γνωρίζω  ότι όταν το σώμα πλησιάζει τη θερμοκρασία του χώρου ο ανιχνευτής δυσκολεύεται να καταλάβει τη διαφορά του υπέρυθρου,
εχω δει αυτόν τον ανιχνευτή πχ που είναι και ρανταρ ντοπλερ μαζί 

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=406&page=1
_Μικροδιακόπτες για την ενεργοποίηση και ακύρωση του υπέρυθρου ή μικροκυματικού μέρους με λειτουργίες AND ή OR.
_
_Θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας: -200 C έως +500 C._

Σε λειτουργία OR ακόμα και σε μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες θα μπορεί να δίνει συναγερμό, βέβαια θέλει προσοχή στη ρύθμιση για τους ψευδοσυναγερμούς.
Τις θερμοκρασίες λειτουργίας τις βρίσκω υπερβολικές αλλα λογικά ωφείλονται στο ντόπλερ και όχι στο PIR

τα irBEAM τα έχω δεί και το σκέφτομαι , μάλιστα κοστίζουν μόλις 25ε για τόση μικρή απόσταση που τα θέλω

----------


## Kokshare

καθώς διπλής τεχνολογίας υπέρυθρες και μικροκύμματα πολύ πιο αξιόπιστα

----------


## Kokshare

άλλα και ελαφρώς πιο τσιμπιμένα

----------


## picdev

> άλλα και ελαφρώς πιο τσιμπιμένα



άλλο 40-50 και άλλο 100-150 που έχουν τα εξωτερικά

----------


## ggr

Διπολικο εννοω  το 2Χ0.22 , του προτεινα 4 πολικο (4Χ0,22) για να εχει την ευχερια να μοιρασει τις παγιδες του σε 2 ζωνες που εχει ελευθερες.

----------


## manolena

> ...Τα μικροκομματικά που αναφέρεις, τι ακριβώς είναι;



Μάλιστα, μικροκυματικά εννοείς. Ναι, ο συνδυασμός PIR και doppler είναι πολύ πιο καλός απο την πρώτη περίπτωση. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν υπάρχει ανάλογη ρύθμιση immunity για το κομμάτι των υπερύθρων και επίσης, οτι αυτή η λύση είναι και ακριβότερη.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

> ...ναι, αλλά ο Μωάμεθ λέει να πάει μια βόλτα κατά τη Χαλκιδική και μάλλον θα περάσει και απο Λάρισα στο έλα. Άμα έχεις και τίποτα καλό τσίπουρο, καλά θα περάσουμε. Μόνο να βρώ το δρόμο μετά να πάω σπίτι...



ειναι καλο το φαρμακο και δεν βαραει μονο φτιαχνει κεφι και ειναι το κατι αλλο αναλογα με το πως το προτιμας με η χωρις;;

----------


## manolena

> ειναι καλο το φαρμακο και δεν βαραει μονο φτιαχνει κεφι και ειναι το κατι αλλο αναλογα με το πως το προτιμας με η χωρις;;



Ένας καλός κινητήρας καίει όλα τα καύσιμα!!! Χαχαχαχααααααα!!!

----------


## sv4lqcnik

> Ένας καλός κινητήρας καίει όλα τα καύσιμα!!! Χαχαχαχααααααα!!!



αρα δεν θα χρειαστουμε ιδιαιτερες ρυθμησεις λοιπον ριξε σημα οταν θα σου κανει το κλικ για να κανονιστουν τα περετερω πρωτα ο θεος να εχουμε την υγιεα μας

----------


## stel18

για σας
να κανω μια ερμηνεια τι καταλαβα και βοηθειστε την σκεψη μου καθοτι σκεπτομε να κανω ο ιδιος μια προχειρη πατεντα 
Αν εχω διπολο[διο καλωδια π.χ  α και β ] το ενα [α]  θα παει μεχρι το τερμα ανεπαφο και το [β] θα κοβετε και θα πεφτουν οι δυο καλωδιωσεις της μαγνητικης παγιδας καθε πορτας [σωστο] και αφορα μονο τα παντζουρια.
Αν θελω και τις πορτες τοτε κανω το ιδιο με ενα αλλο διπολο -σωστη η περιγραφη μου
αν δεν κουρασα μια απαντηση με τις ανριστοιχες διορθωσεις
ευχαριστω

----------


## Robirob

simpleZONE.jpg Αυτος ειναι ο πιο απλος τροπος για να συνδεσεις μαγνητικες παγηδες η γενικα παγηδες για συναγερμους. ελπιζω να φανικα χρησιμος. ριξε μια ματια εαν θες και σε αυτο το θεμα που ειδα προσφατα:http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55104

----------


## nikknikk4

> simpleZONE.jpg Αυτος ειναι ο πιο απλος τροπος για να συνδεσεις μαγνητικες παγηδες η γενικα παγηδες για συναγερμους. ελπιζω να φανικα χρησιμος. ριξε μια ματια εαν θες και σε αυτο το θεμα που ειδα προσφατα:http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55104



πριν 7 μηνες... εχει γραφτεί στο *post #2*

----------

Robirob (28-03-12)

----------


## id_arts

....Για να μην ανοιξω καινουργιο "thread"......
Εχει καποιος την καλοσυνη να μου πει, σε ποιο σημειο και πώς θα τοποθετησω μαγνητικες επαφες στα αλουμινια αυτα?....
DSCI0001.JPGDSCI0002.JPGDSCI0005.JPG
Να σημειωσω οτι -δυστυχως- δεν υπαρχουν τραβηγμενες γραμμες....
επισης τί τυπου επαφες χρειαζομαι?? (π.χ. sd8561)?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## stinger

μπορεις να περασεις εξωτερικα τις παγιδες..αν αυτο αισθητικα δεν σε πειραζει τοτε οι sanwave sd8561 που περιγραφεις ειναι μια χαρα..στην μια πλευρα του παραθυρου που φαινεται στην εικονα  ειναι ευκολη η δουλεια..στο αλλο ομως πρεπει να κανεις μια τρυπα στο κασωμα με τρυπανι 4 χιλ ωστε να περαστει το καλωδιο και να  τοποθετηθει στο σημειο που κλεινει το παραθυρο η μαγνητικη επαφη..δεν ειναι δυσκολο...τα καλωδια θα τα περασεις απο το ταβανι η σοβατεπι???οι μαγνητικες επαφες καλο ειναι να πανε στο πανω μερος του κασωματος..υπαρχουν και καποιες μαγνητικες επαφες τυπου τουβλακι αλλα δεν ξερω τι περιθωρια εχει το παραθυρο σου και θελουν και καλο κεντραρισμα αυτες

----------

id_arts (13-06-12)

----------


## picdev

ξεθάβω το παλιό θέμα που άνοιξα , πως περνάνε τα χρόνια  :Biggrin: 

μπαίνω στο ψητό ,
 θέλω να βάλω παγίδες σε νέα αλουμίνια , έχω περάσει καλώδιο επαφών και το έχω αφήσει στο κουτί πάνω αριστερά του παραθύρου.
Παγίδες θέλω να βάλω χωνευτές και να τρέξω καλώδια μέσα στη κάσα του κουφώματος 

τα παράθυρα τα περισσότερα θα είναι ανοιγόμενα 

Θα βάλω 2 ζώνες σε κάθε παράθυρο , μία εξωτερική για το ρολό και μία εσωτερική.

Ο  αλουμινάς μου πρότεινε να κάνει τρύπες στο κάτω μέρος της κάσας, ώστε  οταν το παράθυρο ειναι στην ανάκληση να μην ενεργοποιείται η ζώνη.

Τα ρολά επίσης έχουν τρύπα , αν το παράθυρο είναι πλάτους ενός μέτρο πχ αξίζει να βάλω 2 παγίδες στο ρολό ? δεξιά αριστερά ? ή μια αρκεί ?
Ο οδηγός του ρολού θα εχει τρύπα για παγίδα επίσης

Τις 2 παγίδες τις εσωτερικές θα τις βάλω σε σειρά , πως θα τις τερματίσω και που ?
Επίσης ακουσα οτι υπάρχουν παγίδες με τερματική αντίσταση ?

αυτά τα λίγα :Lol:

----------


## nestoras

> Τα ρολά επίσης έχουν τρύπα , αν το παράθυρο είναι πλάτους ενός μέτρο πχ αξίζει να βάλω 2 παγίδες στο ρολό ? δεξιά αριστερά ? ή μια αρκεί ?
> Ο οδηγός του ρολού θα εχει τρύπα για παγίδα επίσης
> 
> Τις 2 παγίδες τις εσωτερικές θα τις βάλω σε σειρά , πως θα τις τερματίσω και που ?
> Επίσης ακουσα οτι υπάρχουν παγίδες με τερματική αντίσταση ?
> 
> αυτά τα λίγα



Άκη, νομίζω ότι για ρολά ενός μέτρου μία παγίδα είναι υπεραρκετή, αν θέλεις να βάλεις δύο, βάλε μόνο για να καλύψεις την περίπτωση όπου θα χαλάσει η μία.
Όσον αφορά στις εσωτερικές παγίδες, από τη στιγμή που η καλωδίωση σου θα είναι εντελώς κρυφή δε βλέπω κανένα λόγο να μη βάλεις τις αντιστάσεις σου μέσα στον πίνακα. Θα σε βολέψει και στο μέλλον σε περίπτωση που αλλάξεις κεντρική μονάδα. Αν σου περισσεύουν ζευγάρια στην καλωδίωση, μην κάνεις την εν σειρά σύνδεση σε τυφλό σημείο μέσα στα κυοφώματα αλλά μέσα στο μπουατάκι που έχεις ή ακόμη καλύτερα μέσα στον πίνακα. Είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο το troubleshooting ή η απενεργοποίηση μίας εκ των δύο αν χαλάσει ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα έχεις και τη δυνατότητα να τις κάνεις εντελώς ανεξάρτητες πχ με ένα module επέκτασης.

Οπότε σε κάθε παράθυρο σου θα έχεις 6 ή 8 καλωδιάκια τα οποία θα πηγαίνουν στον πίνακα όπου θα τα κάνεις ότι θέλεις.
Ένα tip, όσον αφορά στις εν σειρά παγίδες, αν χρειαστεί να συνδέσω κάποια περιφερειακά εν σειρά προτιμώ να το κάνω σε δύο άσχετα σημεία του χώρου γιατί αν χαλάσει το ένα περιφερειακό τότε θα αφήσεις ένα σημείο εντελώς ακάλυπτο. Στην περίπτωση σου δηλαδή (κι υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι έχεις τα καλώδια) να μη βάλεις εν σειρά μαγνητικές του ίδιου παραθύρου αλλά διαφορετικών. Αν ακολουθήσεις το παραπάνω σενάριο σε όλα σου τα παράθυρα (διπλές μαγνητικές), οποιαδήποτε μαγνητική και να σου χαλάσει θα υπάρχει backup λύση χωρίς να μένει ακάλυπτο σημείο.

----------


## picdev

ευχαριστώ  νέστορα να σαι καλά 

η αλήθεια ειναι ότι έχω περάσει 6 αρι για κάθε παράθυρο οπότε μπορώ να τις βάλω και όλες ξεχωριστά , απλά μέσα στο κούφωμα θα βάλω διπλά καλώδια που θα πηγαίνουν στο κουτί, θα γίνει εκεί μάτιση και μετά στο κέντρο.

όσο αναφορά τις παγίδες στα ανοιγόμενα ? ειναι σωστό αυτό μου είπε οτι πρέπει να μπουν στο κάτω μέρος ?

προτείνετε μου παγίδες να ξέρω τι τρύπα να μου κάνει

----------


## nestoras

Άκη, σε γενικές γραμμες, οι μαγνητικές επαφές σε ανοιγμα με τζάμι δεν προσφέρουν απόλυτη ασφάλεια για ευνόητους λόγους.

Από εκει και πέρα, το θέμα με το πάνω ή κάτω η μαγνητικη. Σε πραγματικες συνθήκες αυτό που εχω δει είναι ο κλέφτης αν βρει παραθυρο στην ανάκληση να το τραβάει προς τα έξω και μετα να το σπρώχνει δυνατά μέσα για να χαλάσει ο σχετικα ευαίσθητος μηχανισμός στήριξης του παραθύρου σε ανάκληση.

Αν βάλεις τις μαγνητικές στο κάτω μέρος θα είσαι καλλυμένος και στην περίπτωση που σου περιέγραψα αλλά πάλι απο την εμπειρία μου είδα οτι στο κάτω μέρος οι επαφές είναι πιο ευαίσθητες στο να τις ξυλώσει κάποιος καταλάθος.

Για επαφές δες εδώ:
https://www.force.gr/systimata-synag...nitikes-epafes

Εχει και διαστάσεις για την τρύπα.
(Δεν ξέρω αν πουλάνε λιανική ούτε κάνω διαφήμιση απλά είναι αντιπρόσωπος της honeywell).

----------


## vasilllis

συμφωνω για το κατω σημειο .Το τι θα τοποθετησεις εξαρταται απο το προφιλ του αλουμινιου.Υπαρχουν αλουμινια που οι dc1561 χωνονται αναμεσα στις νευρωσεις του και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να την πατησεις ουτε με τακουνι.
απο θεμα καλαισθησιας θα προτεινα αυτες παντως https://www.force.gr/aleph_ps_1641_el
Αν η αποσταση ανιχνευσης ειναι 1cm (ανιχνευει μεχρι 12) ειναι σουπερ.


Υγ με ανακλιση δεν αφηνεις ποτε το σπιτι να φυγεις.Ειναι ομως ενα επιπλεον μεσο προστασιας που αποτρεπει κλοπες του στυλ,"μεχρι το σουπερ μαρκετ πεταχτηκα"

----------


## picdev

αυτό με την ανάκληση μου το ειπε ενας αλουμινάς , επίσης έχω προβλέψει και εξωτερικό ραντάρ κουρτίνα σε κάθε παράθυρο , αυτό ειναι άλλο ψάξιμο .

στη μπαλκονόπορτα που ειναι επάλληλη δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να βάλω ? 

για το μεγάλο ρολό 2 επαφές μεταλικές 
https://www.force.gr/en-gb/p,525,fs-mc424m.html

Αυτή εδώ ειναι αρκετά μικρότερη

https://www.force.gr/en-gb/p,550,sd-10,selco.html

----------


## jimk

Χωρις να εχω διαβασει ολα τα ποστ γιατι ειναι αρκετα..Σου προτεινε κανεις να βαλεις ασυρματες παγιδες;Το σκεφτηκες;

----------


## aktis

Υπάρχουν και συστήματα όπως το *nova smart iq   * που βάζεις πολλές επαφές σε σειρά για ευκολία και σίγουρα και στο παντζούρι και στο παράθυρο αν θέλεις ... μέ έναν μόνο βρόχο  και μία ζώνη , απλά και έξυπνα ...

Τα ρανταράκια  στην βεράντα πάντως , μάλλον δεν τα αποφεύγεις ... 

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=93431

----------


## vasilllis

> αυτό με την ανάκληση μου το ειπε ενας αλουμινάς , επίσης έχω προβλέψει και εξωτερικό ραντάρ κουρτίνα σε κάθε παράθυρο , αυτό ειναι άλλο ψάξιμο .
> 
> στη μπαλκονόπορτα που ειναι επάλληλη δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να βάλω ? 
> 
> για το μεγάλο ρολό 2 επαφές μεταλικές 
> https://www.force.gr/en-gb/p,525,fs-mc424m.html
> 
> Αυτή εδώ ειναι αρκετά μικρότερη
> 
> https://www.force.gr/en-gb/p,550,sd-10,selco.html



σε επαλληλες κοιτα επαφες nova.

σπιτι μελετας η φρουριο?  :Smile:

----------


## picdev

Έτσι λέει και ο πατέρας μου , αλλά
Τα καλώδια τα πέρασα τώρα.
Δηλαδή τι να κάνω να μην βάλω τα σημερινά στάνταρ 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

> Υπάρχουν και συστήματα όπως το *nova smart iq   * που βάζεις πολλές επαφές σε σειρά για ευκολία και σίγουρα και στο παντζούρι και στο παράθυρο αν θέλεις ... μέ έναν μόνο βρόχο  και μία ζώνη , απλά και έξυπνα ...
> 
> Τα ρανταράκια  στην βεράντα πάντως , μάλλον δεν τα αποφεύγεις ... 
> 
> https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=93431



από οτι κατάλαβα η πλακέτα έχει ενα comparator και με τις τερματικές αντιστάσεις "κλειδώνει" μία συγκεκριμένη τάση ?
και το mcu δίνει το alarm στον συναγερμό. 
Για επέκταση καλό είναι και έξυπνο αλλά βλέπω στη πλακέτα δεν έχουν βάλει ούτε εναν 100nf ?

----------


## stam1982

Παρε δυο σακουλακια φλανζωτες επαφες αλεφ κεντραρισε τις σωστα και βουαλα.

----------


## MAN0S

Παιδια γιατι τοση φασαρια για το επαλληλο?Άν βάλει μια αλεφ στο δεξί φύλλο σε όποιο σημείο τον βολεύει κ άλλη μια στο αριστερό, συνδεδεμένα σε σειρά σαν μια ζώνη δεν είναι οκ?

----------

mikemtb (25-02-19)

----------


## picdev

δείξτε μου καμια που μπαίνει στο επάλληλο , μπαίνει χωνευτή ?

----------


## MAN0S

Κάτι βασικό,ο φίλος δεν μας είπε αν το επαλληλο χωνευεται δηλ αν το ένα φύλλο τραβαει το άλλο κ μπαίνουν στον τοιχο ή αν τα 2 φύλλα δεν χωνευονται.

----------


## stam1982

Γιατι προβληματιζεστε τοσο πολυ;Τα κουφωματα εχουν τοσα μεγαλα κενα που μπορεις να κρυψεις και ελεφαντα.Η πιο απλη και οικονομικη λυση ειναι οι φλαντζωτες.

----------


## picdev

τα επάλληλα δεν μπαίνουν στο τοίχο, τα συρόμενα μπαίνουν .
Αγχώνομαι γιατί θέλων να κάνω τρύπες και να περάσω καλώδια και δεν ξέρω που  :Lol: 

οκ βρήκα

https://www.e-smarteck.gr/%CE%B1%CE%...%B5%CF%82-nova

----------


## picdev

βλέπω έχει και με ενσωματωμένη αντίσταση , βέβαια 3 σε κάθε παράθυρα οι επαφές θα κάνουν πιο πολύ απο το κέντρο  :Lol:

----------


## aktis

Να θυμάσαι πάντα ότι όπως είπε και ο Νέστορας   αν ο κλέφτης έχει ώρα θα χαράξει το τζάμι με διαμαντάκι ... οπότε άχρηστες οι σκέτες επαφές στο παράθυρο
  ( ειδικά στην τουαλέτα που συνηθίζουν για είσοδο επειδή είναι το μικρότερο παράθυρο ) ,    εκτός αν έχεις βάλει και στο παντζούρι 

Για ρολλά υπάρχει και διακόπτης που καταλαβαίνει κίνηση αλλά δεν το έχω ψάξει

Το μεγαλύτερο κόστος στους συναγερμούς ( εκτος απο τους ακριβούς εξωτερικούς ανιχνευτες )  είναι τα εργατικά της καλωδίωσης και οι πολλές ζώνες στα κέντρα οπότε με συστήματα σαν αυτό το NOVA IQ SMART κερδίζεις 
Οι τιμές είναι λιανική , πάρε στην keeper για χονδρική και ζήτα και το σχέδιο καλωδίωσης  . Όσο για το πυκνωτάκι έχει 2 ηλεκτρολυτικούς ...   δεν νομίζω ότι πάσχει εκεί ...
Tο καλύτερο θα ήταν να καταλαβαίνει το κέντρο συνδυασμό πατζουριa παράθυρα , έχει και η sigma to always on αλλά δεν έχω δουλέψει sigma και δεν  ξέρω διαφορές με το nova smart iq της keeper.

----------


## vasilllis

Έχει τύχει σε κανεναν πελάτη οικιακό να χαράξουν τζαμί;μην το πάμε σε άλλο επίπεδο το θέμα.

----------


## nestoras

> Έχει τύχει σε κανεναν πελάτη οικιακό να χαράξουν τζαμί;μην το πάμε σε άλλο επίπεδο το θέμα.



Επειδή είναι "ευαίσθητο" το θέμα καλά είναι να μην ανάφερονται λεπτομέρειες. Όλα είναι σχετικά, αν αυτός που πάει να κλέψει ξέρει που θα πάει και τι θα πάρει, μπουκάρει μέσα σπάζοντας και το τζάμι και ας χτυπήσει κι ο συναγερμός.

----------


## picdev

θα έχω και ρολά βαρέος τύπου, αλλά και ρανταράκια ,
απο συναγερμό θα βάλω τον SIGMA pro , έχω άκρη να το πάρω χονδρική . 
Οπότε θα έχω και ζώνες extra. Τη καλωδίωση και εγκατάσταση θα τη κάνω εγώ.
Οπως το βλέπω καλύτερα να βάλω τη κάθε ζώνη ξεχωριστά αφού έχω περάσει καλώδια και θα βάλω και κέντρο που το υποστηρίζει

Τα τζάμια σπάνε και με ειδικό εργαλείο , δεν ειναι εκεί το θέμα.

----------


## picdev

εκ τον προτέρων συγγνώμη για το πρήξιμο, αλλά δεν έχω εμπειρία και πρέπει να αποφασίσω τι θα παραγγείλω και να μπουν σωστά ωστε να δουλεύουν  :Lol:  

λοιπόν αποφάσισα τελικά να μην πάρω τις νοβα , ειναι ακριβές

για τα ανοιγόμενα όπως μου είπε ο αλουμινάς χωράνε χωνευτές, κοντές όπως αυτές  
https://www.emimikos.gr/Sentek-BR-1011-WHITE/

στο επάλληλο μια φλατζωτή σε κάθε μεριά θα χωρέσει λογικά ?
https://www.emimikos.gr/Sentek-BS-2032-WHITE/

φλατζωτή για ρολό ? να βιδώσει στο πλάι στον οδηγό και πάνω στο ρολό ?
https://www.emimikos.gr/Sentek/BS-2071/

για ρολό, αν χωρέσω σκέτο μαγνήτη μέσα στο φύλο του ρολού ? παίζει κάτι τέτοιο ?
https://www.emimikos.gr/Sentek-BR-1014-BROWN/

τέλος για ρολά αυτές οι κυλινδρικές πως μπαίνουν ? στον οδηγό καταλαβαίνω κάνεις μια τρύπα, αλλά το κυλινδρικό πως μπαίνει στο φύλο του ρολού ?

https://www.e-smarteck.gr/%CE%91%CF%8C%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%9C%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%BD%CE%B7%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%C  E%AD%CF%82-%CE%95%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%86%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%AC-%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%BC%CE%AF%CE%BD%CE%B9%C  E%BF%CF%85

----------


## mikemtb

Μαρεσει που έκανες edit κσι πρόσθεσες την συγνώμη 
Στα ανοιγομενα δεν θα έβαζα χωνευτή αλλά φλαντζωτη από κάτω (κρυφή να μην φαίνεται) αν έχουν ανακλιση. Φοβάμαι να τρυπησω με το 9.5mm τρυπανι ένα ποντο μέσα.... Άσε καλύτερα.
Στα ρολά το ίδιο. Φλαντζωτη. Το κακό είναι ότι φαίνεται αλλά ειναι πιο ευκολα επισκέψιμη αν πάθει κατι. Την χωνευτή έχω δει να σφηνωνουν τον μαγνήτη απογυμνωμενο από το πλαστικό του μέσα στο ρολο από το πλάι. Πριν μπει στον οδηγό φυσικά. Το οπτικό αποτέλεσμα τέλειο. Αν πάθει κάτι, γαμησετα. Επισεις το φύλλο του ρολλου μετακινείται αριστερά δεξια κατά βούληση με την κίνηση πάνω κάτω, και δεν ξέρω η χωνευτή από τι απόσταση πιάνει.... 


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

θα τρυπήσει ο αλουμινάς που θα έρθει να τα βάλει  :Lol:  τουλάχιστον μου ειπε ότι και στα δικά του χωνευτές έχει στα ανοιγόμενα αλλά κοντές.

οσο αναφορά το ρολά, αν βάλω μέσα μαγνήτη απο το πλάι, θα του βάλω ακριλική σιλικόνη δεν θα αφήσω το μαγνήτη να παίζει.

Ο ρε μπλέξιμο μια επαφή, θα πάρω 2-3 να κανω πειράματα μου φαίνεται  :Lol:

----------


## mikemtb

> οσο αναφορά το ρολά, αν βάλω μέσα μαγνήτη απο το πλάι, θα του βάλω ακριλική σιλικόνη δεν θα αφήσω το μαγνήτη να παίζει.



Εγώ εννοώ το φύλο του ρολου που έχει τζόγο αριστερά δεξιά συνήθως 2 πόντους. Πρέπει να το λάβεις υπόψιν σου... 



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

picdev (28-03-19)

----------


## picdev

αυτές θα βάλω, λένε 2 εκατοστά, θα πάω απο δευτέρα στον αλουμινά με ενα δείγμα να μου πει αν χωράνε στα παράθυρα και στο ρολό στο πλάι 
https://www.emimikos.gr/Sentek-BR-1011-WHITE/

----------


## aktis

Για ρολά υπάρχει και μηχανισμός που καταλαβαίνει αν το ρολό κουνιέται πάνω ή κάτω και δίνει αλάρμ . Χρειάζεται ζώνη συναγερμού  με αντίστοιχη είσοδο για ρολά .   Ειναι βολικό γιατι θεωρητικά μπορει να κόψουν το ρολό στα δύο και να σηκώσουν το πάνω κομμάτι μόνο ... Επίσης λειτουργεί ακόμα και  αν δεν έχεις τελείως κατεβασμένο το ρολό .

Αν δεν μπορείς να βρεις επαφές Νάβα σε τιμή χονδρικής στείλε μου pm .

----------

picdev (05-04-19)

----------


## siolosni

> Για ρολά υπάρχει και μηχανισμός που καταλαβαίνει αν το ρολό κουνιέται πάνω ή κάτω και δίνει αλάρμ . Χρειάζεται ζώνη συναγερμού  με αντίστοιχη είσοδο για ρολά .   Ειναι βολικό γιατι θεωρητικά μπορει να κόψουν το ρολό στα δύο και να σηκώσουν το πάνω κομμάτι μόνο ... Επίσης λειτουργεί ακόμα και  αν δεν έχεις τελείως κατεβασμένο το ρολό .
> 
> Αν δεν μπορείς να βρεις επαφές Νάβα σε τιμή χονδρικής στείλε μου pm .



μιλας για αυτες; https://sigmasec.gr/site/%CF%83%CF%8...%CF%82/PS-2023
 η αυτες ; https://sigmasec.gr/site/%CF%83%CF%8...AD%CF%82/le-sw

----------


## aktis

Nαι , την δεύτερη , της LINCE

LINCE ITALIA 410LESW

Contact with wire for the protection of rolling shutters

Οταν μετακινείται το ρολό πάνω ή κάτω ανοιγοκλείνει το διακοπτάκι μεσα στον μηχανισμό . Πολύ έξυπνο !
Μπαινει σε καλούς  συναγερμούς με ανίχνευση διαδοχικών παλμών (ρυθμιζόμενη ανίχνευση - roller shutter motion  detection  trigger ) κατευθείαν  στις εισόδους 
η αλλιώς με έξτρα πλακέτα αναλυτή παλμών 


https://www.lince.net/dataimp/data_e...2694586460.pdf

----------


## siolosni

Και πως λειτουργει αυτο (αναλυτή παλμών) Χρηστο; 
Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να ανοιγε ενα thread για τεχνολογια υλικων και μεσων εαν δεν υπαρχει. Δεν εχω βρει κατι προς το παρων.

----------


## aktis

Οταν γυρίζει το ρολο πανω η κάτω , γυρίζει και ενας αξονας με καρουμπαλάκια που ανοιγοκλείνουν ενα διακοπτάκι 
Ετσι ενω στις  μαγνητικές επαφές  ( reed switch )  πχ εχεις κλειστή επαφή όλα  OK , open ALARM 
εδώ έχεις αρχικά ηρεμία και οταν κινείται το ρολό ανοιγοκλείνει αρκετες φορές η επαφή 
Μπορείς να οπλίσεις και με σηκωμένο το ρολό και να τριγγαρει αν σηκωθεί παραπάνω 
( δινει αλαρμ αν ακούσει πχ χ διαδοχικούς παλμούς σε ψ δευτερόλεπτα   )

Τότε που το φτιάξαν οι Ιταλοί , οι συναγερμοί καταλαβαίναν μονο NO , NC 
Ο "αναλυτης παλμών" απλά καταλαβαίνει αυτα τα τικ τικ και τριγγαρει το ρελέ του απλού συναγερμού 

Τοτε επρεπε να πάρεις το μοντελλο της LINCE 1608
https://www.lince.net/dataimp/data_e...8810758664.pdf

αλλά τώρα όλοι οι καλοί συναγερμοί οταν ρυθμιζεις τις μαγνητικές επαφες εχουν επιλογη roller shutter options
με software (firmware )

Zone loop (detector) type

NC, NO, NC/EOL, NO/EOL, NC/DEOL, NO/DEOL, Vibration, Roller




Επι τη ευκαρία , η Νοβα έφτιαξε πλέον ειδικό site για τις επαφές της novasmart

https://novasmart.gr/efarmozoyn-se-i...ata-asfaleias/
( αυτα που λέγαμε για το νοβα σμαρτ )

----------

siolosni (26-04-21)

----------


## siolosni

Ευχαριστώ Χρίστο! 

Στάλθηκε από το ART-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

